# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Σχεδίαση Πλακετών σε Altium

## geobest

Καλημέρα,

ζητήται ηλεκτρονικός που να σχεδιάζει σε Altium να μου σχεδιάσει δύο πλακέτες, έχουν φτιαχτεί οι βιβλιοθήκες σε Altium (Schematic Library και PCB Library), Θέλουν φυσικά έλεγχο γιατί εγώ είμαι χομπίστας. Επίσης έχουν σχεδιαστεί και τα Θεωρητικά των πλακετών.

----------

